# Did you lose a pointer?



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

There was an English pointer running loose at Farmington Bay today. It was orange and white. We caught it (when it jumped in to the cab of my truck) and took it to the DWR guys at the north entrance. Before you all get your panties in a wad about it just being out hunting, it was wandering in the road just north of the entrance. It was looking for its owner, and I didn't think the road was a good place for it to be. If you lost one, check with the DWR guys, or maybe the Davis county pound. It didn't have a collar.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

probably a dog that has been in a kennel all year and brought out for it's once a year hunt. The funny thing is I have found several of these types of dogs throughout the years that just don't have a clue about what they are supposed to be doing. I remember hunting pheasants without a dog but I always ended up with one to hunt with somehow, they would just show up lost. They were always shorthairs or pointers too. 
Good for you for taking the time to get the dog taken care of.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I remember hunting pheasants without a dog but I always ended up with one to hunt with somehow, they would just show up lost. They were always shorthairs or pointers too.


Funny how that works! My dad made that mistake only once of getting a shorthair. He ended up putting 15' of 3/8" chain on him to slow him down.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

:lol:

That's the nature of the breed folks. they *RUN*....and they point. The end.

Whats funny is that dog probably went missing somewhere over by Willard Bay... :shock:

I've got a run-off dog myself. Same basic breeding just with longer hair. Setters *RUN*... and point. The end. If I didn't have electricity and a GPS collar on her I wouldn't let her out of the truck.
*BUT,* That brings me to my next point. If I'm on a horse or foot hunting in big open country on a hot day, there aint a better breed for the job. Dogs that will get out front and cover the ground have what we cal _range_, and you can't train that. They've either got it or they don't, and a dog that aint got range aint worth spit. You can't make a dog go out, but you can always make a dog come back...


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

Loke said:


> ......We caught it (when it jumped in to the cab of my truck) and took it to the DWR guys at the north entrance. Before you all get your panties in a wad about it just being out hunting, it was wandering in the road just north of the entrance. It was looking for its owner, and I didn't think the road was a good place for it to be..........


Personally, i think you did the right thing. If it was my dog i would be glad someone picked it up and took it to the local shelter or DWR office. many of them that get away dont get so lucky and end up getting hit by cars.

I didnt know you could even hunt in farmington anymore, with the exception of farmington bay.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I saw that dog, he kept running up and down the entire length of the entrance road, he was chasing cars part of the time, when you would meet one coming from the other way, he would turn and chase it. I clocked that sob at 22 MPH, he paced me in the truck. :shock: I almost caught him down at the parking lot at unit 1, but man he was quick even after all that running! :lol: 

I saw you guys "load" him, didn't know it was you, we were doing the layout boat shoot.

I'm not completely sure, but I think his owner finally "captured" him. :lol:


----------

